# Hard drive light flicker utility



## GeorgeLinn (Nov 13, 2009)

Is there a utility that can flicker a hard drive LED given a device name?  This may not be very useful on a machine with only one or two drives but would be neat on a machine with a large array.

Thanks.
George


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2009)

Just access the drive?

`# dd if=/dev/ad1 of=/dev/null`


----------



## GeorgeLinn (Nov 13, 2009)

That worked perfectly.  Thanks!


----------

